# Explorer Thumbnails rekursiv erstellen



## Passer (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, bspw für den "Eigene Bilder" Ordner rekursiv alle thumbnails erstellen zu lassen?


----------



## tombe (12. Dezember 2011)

Also mit Windows eigenen Mitteln wird das nicht zu lösen sein. Du kannst aber mal nach Thumbnailgenerator o.ä. suchen.

Da sollte es genügend Programme (auch Freeware) geben mit denen du das machen kannst.


----------



## Passer (12. Dezember 2011)

Da hatte ich schon nach gesucht. Die erzeugen leider jeweils nur eine Miniaturansicht als "Bild".

Ich möchte aber den Explorer schneller machen;

Würd auch schon reichen, wenn der Thumbnailcache grössentechnisch beeinflussbar wäre. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der irgendwann überläuft und alte Einträge überschreibt


----------



## tombe (12. Dezember 2011)

Ach du meinst die Miniaturansicht im Explorer!?

Schneller wird es wenn du in den Ordneroptionen das Häckchen bei "Miniaturansichten nicht zwischenspeichern" raus nimmst.

Zu finden im Menü Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht -> "Miniaturansichten nicht zwischenspeichern"


----------



## Passer (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja, sorry. da hat mich der Anglizismus erwischt (Thumbnail->Miniaturansicht 

Ich hab die Ansicht schon gern zwischengespeichert. Ich habe teilweise Ordner mit mehreren hundert Bildern, bei denen es mich jedesmal nerven würde, wenn die Ansicht während der Laufzeit neu erstellt würde.

Deshalb auch mein Vorhaben, in einer ruhigen Stunde alle Ansichten erstellen zu lassen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Zuerst hatte ich gedacht man könnte den Explorer ja einfach per Batch öffnen (man kann das gewünschte Zielverzeichnis ja mit angeben).
Dieses langt aber nicht, da die Vorschaubiler erst in dem Augenblick erstellt werden wenn die Dateien im sichtbaren Berich sind.
Das bedeutet also dass ab einer bestimmten Anzahl an Dateien gescrollt werden muss, damit die Vorschaubilder erstellt werden.

Weiterhin wird nicht für jede Datei ein einzelnes Vorschaubild erstellt, sondern alle Vorschaubilder werden in einer Datei abgelegt (bzw. in mehreren Dateien je nach Grösse der Vorschaubilder).
Genauer gesagt werden die Vorschaubilder in den "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien unter "C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer" gespeichert.
Es müsste also ein Programm sein, welches die "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien bearbeiten kann, um die Vorschaubilder zu erstellen.

Kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer:
Das Programm "thumbcache-viewer" kann die Vorschaubilder aus den "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien anzeigen, extrahieren und wohl auch löschen.
Dem zufolge müsste der Aufbau der "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien ja bekannt sein.
Die Tatsache dass der "thumbcache-viewer" OpenSource ist, dürfte bei der Programmierung eines entsprechenden Programms sicherlich eine gewisse Erleichterung sein.

Was mir bei den "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich das Änderungsdatum bei einer Änderung nicht ändert.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so.
Die "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien behalten trotz Änderung also immer das Datum der ursprünglichen Erstellung (also den Tag der Windows-Installation).

Ebenfalls auffällig ist dass die "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien (die mit den Zahlen im Dateinamen) immer eine volle MB-Grösse haben, die sich jedoch zunehmend erhöht.

Auch wird scheinbar beim Dateipfad unterschieden.
So wurde bei mir für ein Bild auf einem Netzlaufwerk der Netzwerkpfad zum Bild im Klartext in den "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien gespeichert.
Einfach mal mit Notepad reinschauen. 
Aber Vorsicht, Notepad braucht etwas länger um die "thumbcache_*db"-Dateien zu öffnen..... und zeigt eine Menge wirrer Zeichen an.
Bei lokalen Bildern scheint der Pfad anders gespeichert zu werden.

Ob das löschen der Vorschaubilder mittels "thumbcache-viewer" das Änderungsdatum der "thumbcache_*.db"-Dateien ändert und welche Auswirkungen dieses ggf. hat, wollte (und will) ich nicht ausprobieren.
Freiwillige vor?!
Erst ein Backup..... hinterher die Dateien evtl. wieder zurückspielen..... dieses ggf. im abgesicherten Modus oder gar mit einem Live-System (was zwangsweise einen Reboot bedeutet)..... für solche Experimente fehlt mir einfach die Zeit.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Passer (15. Dezember 2011)

Interessante Analyse, danke.

Mittlerweile sehe ich die Erstellung bei Betrachtung schon fast als nicht per Setting festlegbare Optimierung an, an der sich scheinbar niemand stört...


----------

